# New Bow need help



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

I purchased a 2010 Diamond Ice Storm and it shoots great, only one problem.... the five pin site is bottomed out no more downward adjustment. The bow is hitting right just don't have anymore down adj, here is what the bow is equiped with, Bow; five-arrow one-piece Diamond quiver; metal, five-pin, fiber-optic sight; Hostage XL rest; braided sling; peep and 5" Diamond stabilizer. Can anyone offer any suggestion for a fix for this problem? Great shooting bow smooth as real smooth stuff... Went blank on smooth things.
Thank you

Azle


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

My new bow had a similar problem. Adjusted all the way down, the middle pin was dead on. The upper pins were useless. I dissassemble the site and flipped the bracket that mounted to the bow upside down to allow more downward adjustment. The bracket was designed to be installed in either position.. The bow shop had just picked one.


----------



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

readjusted made sure everything was level and adjusted the peep up, all is good! this is a smoking bow shot a 1 inch group at tewnty yards I will be picking different points on the target from here on out.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

"AZLE" , Try shooting with your broadheads before u think u have it all figured out!


----------



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

Using rage, and bought the rage practice heads, been shooting from 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 yards, i REALLY like this bow! I met a Bow Tech sponsored shooter on another site and I am trying to find the time to get over to his place for some fine tuning on the bow and me. For reference I put one of those bounce house colored plastic balls on the Rienhardt and whack it, feels great.

Take Care
Azle


----------

